# will my router work with a Mac?



## Charliesmomu (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi! I am thinking very seriously about buying my first Mac (as fed up with my crap pc) 
However I currently have a network of two pcs and two laptops (all windows) which are happily using my Belkin wireless cable router (version 1010) .My router is a few years old but works wonderfuly.

Soo my question is..will I need a new router if I get a Mac (if so which one!) or will I be able to shove my cable internet into the back of the mac and it connect happily? I am planning on a nice new desktop imac being the mainbrain that the router runs from.

I apologise if question is silly, but I don't know much about it!
Thanks
Julie


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yep, your Belkin wireless router should work fine with your Mac.

Peace...


----------



## Charliesmomu (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## SweaterVest014 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Belkin wireless-N1 router, which works great with both my Mac and 3 PC's.


----------

